# Gun Auctions



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

After getting news that my Walther I bought at a gun auction is junk, and I also recently purchased older 22 rifle from an auction that was supposed to have a magazine but alas they couldnt find it and the rifle has been discontinued. (Hopefully, I found couple magazines on ebay. We shall see.) Just wanted to remind folks, auctions are "as is". So far I've been pretty lucky. Considering. One thing I have learned, is know what your buying and the true retail value. I dont quite understand people who bid firearms up to 90% retail value... Guess I can understand harder to find ones, but popular guns that are numerous? I consigned some ammo month ago, and it brought more then what I paid for it at the store. Other thing you have to consider is BUYER PREMIUM. Internet auctions can be as high as 21%. I also pay by check. Takes longer but the fees are much less. (some charge 5% surcharge is using CC)


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I just got a pretty good deal on a shotgun. Actually went over to Indiana to pick it up instead of hassling with shipping. He had a pretty decent shop. .223 Fiocchi ammo for .33 a round also.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

Not just buyer beware but also seller beware. Had a rifle up for sale about six months ago. The auction house neglected to mention it was a takedown model that had the box and the papers. Didn't realize the description was off until two days before closing. When I called the auctioneer he said oops but nothing he could do. Figured it cost me $300-500.


----------

